# Dan Fords Companion V2



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Received this on Friday from BPR. Normally I can sum up a frame in a few hours or a good shooting session, yet I have unusually found myself returning to this companion everyday since I actually broke a looped set I have shot it that much. I REALLY like the shape and the solid feel Dan has given this frame I urge every serious collector to again start hassling him for custom orders because these are very special indeed Thanks BPR and thanks Dan.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Dan`s the man !!!

cheers


----------



## B.P.R (Dec 28, 2012)

That is a sweet shooter...

Be under no illusions why i sold this.... it is an amazing slingshot...

I personally only like to keep a handfull of slingshots... im not a collector... if i shoot it... it stays... if i dont... it goes...

I shot this a LOT... but since dan sent me the 'soldiers side arm'... which is a cut down... wider fork version.. made from my combats...

I was no longer using this...

Im still using a 'companion v3 SSA' ... but not this one...

It was a 'its not you-its me' ... kinda thing


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

Likee! What is the yellow material?


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Maple . Believe Ash its super smooth


----------

